# Clock works



## fisherdoug09 (Jan 29, 2011)

Not sure if I posted this in the right category,hope so. Does anyone have a good source on small battery clock works? My girlfriend is making small craft type clocks and looking for a place to get them. She would prefer a good quality made in America product. Thanks Doug


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Klockit, has lots although I doubt they are US made.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Most hobby stores (Michaels, Hobby Lobby, etc) sell 'em.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Emperor Clocks and +1 for Klockit


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

merritts.com , and they won't rape you on the shipping charges.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

+1 for all the above…


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Again … +1 for all of the Above and Lee Valley.

They have a "Barbers Clock" I'd love to make. As in the Barbers Mirror It runs Counter Clockwise and the Numbers are Reversed.

Also a "Retirement" One "Who Cares".


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

For price, quality and quantity go with Klockit or Merritts. As far as American made, I've never seen any.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree with Klockit. It's a great place to go first.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## knick (Feb 10, 2014)

You can also look at Sloan's woodworking, just Google them. They got good prices and each one comes with the battery


----------

